# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Disa receta per ushqim

## RaPSouL

*Sallatë me kungulleshkë* 

Për 1 kg. kungulleshkë duhen: vaj për skuqje (1/2 filxhan çaji), 2 lugë gjelle miell, kripë, piper, 2 lugë gjelle vaj ulliri, 2 kokrra hudhër, pak rriska qepe të kuqe, 2 lugë gjelle uthull; sallatë e gjelbër.

Kungulleshkave të njoma u hiqet cipa duke i kruar me thikë, shpëlahen dhe priten në feta. Pastaj shtohet kripë e piper, lyhen me miell nga të dyja anët dhe skuqen. Kungulleshkat e skuqura vendosen në pjatë dhe u hidhen hudhrat e shtypura me vaj ulliri e uthull, rriskat e qepëve dhe sallata e gjelbër. Kjo sallatë mund të shoqërohet dhe me kos.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Pulë me mollë*
_
Koha e përgatitjes: 20 minuta
Koha e gatimit: 15 minuta_

Për 4 persona

* 4 gjokse pule nga 250 gr secili, 40 gr gjalpë, një lugë vaj ulliri, 3 mollë të kuqe, 3 mollë jeshile, 2 thelbi hudhër, një lugë të vogël erëza të përziera, kripë, piper, 300 ml verë molle po të jetë e mundur, ndryshe verë të bardhë, 4 lugë panë (kajmak qumështi i përpunuar).

Skuqni me flakë të ulët në një tigan jo të thellë gjokset e pulës me vajin dhe gjysmën e gjalpit për 5-6 minuta, derisa të kenë marrë ngjyrë nga të dy anët. Hiqni nga tigani dhe thajini me letër kuzhine.

Lani 2 mollë të kuqe dhe 2 jeshile, eliminoni zemrën e mollëve dhe pritni në feta. I vini të skuqen për pak kohë, derisa të ngjyrosen, në të njëjtin tigan të gjokseve të pulës, ku keni shtuar dhe hudhrën e shtypur. Tani vini përsëri në këtë tigan gjokset e pulës, shtoni erëzat dhe verën. Uleni flakën pasi të ketë vluar dhe lëreni kështu për 40 minuta.

Ndërkohë lani 2 mollët, që kanë ngelur dhe pritni në feta të holla, skuqini pak minuta në një tigan tjetër së bashku me gjalpin dhe kur t'i hiqni thajini me letër kuzhine.

Sistemoni gjokset e pulës në pjatë. Holloni çfarë ka ngelur në tigan me panënë dhe mbajeni mbi zjarr 2-3 minuta. Hidhni këtë lloj salce mbi gjokset e pulës, zbukuroni pjatën me mollët dhe servojeni.



Ju befte mire!



_Rapsoul_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Krem orizi me qumësht dhe karamele me rozmarinë*

Për 6 persona

150 gram oriz; 1 litër qumësht; 3 lugë gjellë krem i trashë; 75 gram sheqer; 1 limon, vanile; 1 lugë gjelle pluhur, sheqer pluhur, pak kripë

Për karamelen: 12 lugë çaj, sheqer, 10 gram gjalpë, gjethe rozmarine të copëtuara

Vendoseni orizin për 5 minuta në një tenxhere me ujë të vluar. Pastaj kullojeni në kullesë, shpërlajeni me ujë të ftohtë dhe kullojeni përsëri.

- Jepni një valë qumështit me sheqerin dhe vanilën si dhe me një rrip lëkurë limoni dhe pak kripë. Hidhni mbi të orizin. Kur të rimarrë valë, mbylleni enën dhe lëreni të ziejë në zjarr të ngadalshëm rreth 25 minuta, derisa qumështi të jetë thithur plotësisht. Lëreni të ftohet. Bashkojeni tani me kremin e trashë. Me ndihmën e një garuzhdeje krijoni disa sfera orizi me qumësht dhe vendosini në frigorifer.

- Hapni një letër kuzhine dhe lyeni me gjalpë.

- Përgatitni karamelen: ngrohni sheqerin me tre lugët e gjellës me ujë dhe rozmarinë derisa të marrë ngjyrë kafeje të praruar.
Lëreni të ftohet për 3 minuta.

- Me ndihmën e një piruni, hiqeni karamelen dhe vendoseni në trajtë folesh mbi letrën e kuzhinës. Lëreni të ftohet në një vend të thatë.

- 30 minuta para servirimit, hiqni sferat e orizit me qumësht nga frigoriferi dhe ndajini në pjata.

- Në momentin e fundit vendosni foletë e karamelet mbi sferat e orizit.

- Rrini lehtas kremin e lëngshëm, shtoni kanellën që të shkumojë.

- Hidheni pastaj menjëherë mbi pjata.

- Servojini të freskëta

_Këshillë: Përgatitni orizin me qumësht dhe karamelen që më parë dhe rriheni kremin me momentin e servimit._


Ju befte mire!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Peshk i fërguar në mikrovalë*

Gatimi i peshkut në mikrovalë i jep atij një shije sikur të ishte rreshkur apo pjekur. Pra, përfitoni pak a shumë - peshk skare. Përgatitja është shumë e lehtë dhe ju merr pak kohë.

Për 2 persona nevojiten:

* 2 koca/levrek ose çfarëdo peshku i madh
* 3-4 thelpinj hudhrash
* një grusht gjethe majdanozi
* shafran
* coriander
* piper i zi
* kripë, vaj ulliri

_Pastrojeni peshkun mirë. Pritini gjethet e majdanozit. Rrethojeni peshkun me majdanozin, erëzat dhe kripën, Lëreni, ashtu për disa minuta derisa erëzat të përzihen me peshkun. Pastaj vendoseni në një pjatë ku do te shtoni dhe pakëz vaj ulliri së bashku me hudhrat. Vëreni në mikrovalë dhe kontrollojeni të piqet nga të dy anët. Mund ta lini që të rreshket sa të doni._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Sabajon irlandez* 

Për 4 persona:

· 5 të verdha veze
· 30 ml kafe e fortë
· 100 gram sheqer
· 2 lugë gjellë wisky
· 1 mollë
· 1 degë mente

Në një tas të madh rrihni të verdhat e vezëve bashkë me sheqerin dhe vanilën derisa përzierja të zbardhet dhe të dyfishojë volumin.

Vendosini tasin në një tenxhere me ujë që zien lehtas.

- U bashkoni gradualisht kafenë dhe wisky-n duke u përzier me lugë vazhdimisht dhe duke i fërkuar paretet dhe fundin e enës, për të evituar formimin e kokrrizave. Lëreni të ziejë duke vazhduar të trazoni derisa përgatesa të bëhet e trashë dhe shkumore. Kini kujdes që uji të ziejë lehtas.

Pasi të keni hequr nga zjarri, vazhdoni ta trazoni derisa përgatesa të vaket.
Ndajeni nëpër tasa. Lërini të ftohet krejtësisht dhe vendosini për 2 orë në frigorifer. Në momentin e fundit zbukurojini me rriska molle dhe gjethe mente.

- Servojini të freskëta.

_Këshilla që të përfitohet një kafe shumë e përqendruar
Nga kafja juaj e zakonshme, duhet të shtoni 2 lugë kafeje, kafe të tretshme të çastit (tip Nescafe). Duhet pak durim për të realizuar këtë recetë në zjarr shumë të ngadalshëm._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Qofte të vogla me mish viçi dhe pule*

_Për 6 vetë:_

* 600 gr. mish viçi i grirë dhe 400 gr. mish i grirë pule
* 2 lugë majdanoz
* 1 vezë
* 1 lugë uthull
* 1 qepë e grirë
* pak bukë
* 1 karotë e prerë në katrorë
* pak domate të grira
* 1 filxhan të vogël me verë të bardhë
* kripë


1. Përzieni mishin e viçit dhe të pulës dhe përgatisni brumin si për qoftet e zakonshme.

2. Përgatisni salcën: Në tigan pasi të skuqni qoftet shtoni qepë, karotë, domate, verë, kripë, piper dhe pak selino dhe e lini të ziejë për 15 min.
Përgatisni purenë me 1 paketë të çastit dhe qumësht, shtoni pjesën e mbetur të majdanozit dhe e përzieni.

3. I hidhni qoftet në tigan së bashku me salcën dhe i përzieni. Hidhni përzierjen në një tepsi, mbi të shtoni purenë dhe e përhapni si shtresë. Hidhni mbi të djathë, kaçkavall të grirë dhe i lini të piqen për 15-20 min. në 200 gradë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Krep me portokall*

_Kreperitë bëjnë çudira ... Zbulojini ato në versionin e tyre të rafinuar, të lehtë dhe erëmirë._

Për 4 persona

Përgatitja: 40 minuta
Pritja: 2 orë
Pjekja: 50 minuta

* 125 gr miell
* 2 portokalle
* 30 ml qumësht
* 2 vezë
* 1 lugë kafeje konjak
* 40 gr gjalpë
* kripë, sheqer

Për gjalpin e portokallit

* 1 portokall, 1/2 limon, 40 g gjalpë, 40 gr sheqer i akullt, 5 ml konjak

Për ta shoqëruar

* 1/2 litër sherbet me limon, 1 fije mente

Këshilla:

* Brumi mund të jetë edhe më i mirë nëse ju e përgatisni që më parë.
* Në se ju mbetet brumë, krijoni krep të tjerë. Stivosini ato duke i ndarë nga katrorë letrash të sulfurizuara. Ju mund t'i ruani në frigorifer: nuk do t'u mbetet veç t'i vini në furrë disa minuta për t'i ngrohur. Do t'ju shërbejnë në mëngjes ose në zemër, me gjalpë të kripur ose shurup panje, me marmalatë portokallesh ose reçel luleshtrydhesh.

_Etapa e parë_

Në një tas hidhni miellin e papërpunuar me fare pak kripë dhe sheqer. Thyeni vezët në mes dhe përziejini duke mbledhur miellin drejt qendrës me ndihmën e një punimi të fortë. Shtoni aty progresivisht qumësht, pastaj konjak. Filtroni brumin. Mbulojeni brumin pasi e keni zgjatur dhe e lini të pushojë për 2 orë në frigorifer.
Shkrini 20 gr gjalpë në një tigan me krepë dhe hidheni atë mbi brumë.
Përgatisini krepët: hidhni pak brumë në tigan. Përkuleni në mënyrë që brumi të shtrohet mbi fundin e tiganit. Nxeheni dhe lëreni të piqet për 1 minutë mbi një zjarr mesatar. Shqitini anët, kthejeni krepin me një spatul dhe piqeni anën tjetër për 1 minutë.
_
Etapa e dytë_

Përgatisni në të njëjtën mënyrë një dyzinë me krepë, pa harruar të gjalposni rregullisht tiganin. Stivosini pak nga pak mbi një pjatë. Lani një portokall dhe thajeni. Me ndihmën e një thike hiqni copa lëkure të gjata. Ndajeni portokallin, filtroni lëngun dhe ruajeni. Qëroni dy portokalle të freskët, ndajeni në thela.
Përgatsni gjalpin e e portokallit: ngrohni 40 gr gjalpë dhe sheqer në tigan. Shtoni copat e lëkurës, lëngun e portokallit të filtruar, një lugë kafe lëng limoni dhe një lugë kafe konjak. I zieni thelat e portokallit për 1 minutë. I hiqni ato ashtu si dhe lëkurët dhe i ruani.

_Etapa e tretë_

Ngroheni furrën mbi termostatin 6 (180gradë celsius).
I skuqni krepët një nga një, nga të dy anët, në gjalpin me portokall të nxehtë.
I ndani në katër dhe i rezervoni ato në një pjatë që e duron nxehtësinë. Në fund të veprimit vëreni pjatën e nxehtë në furrën e fikur.
Hidhni mbetjen e konjakut në tigan. E ngrohni, e piqni, lëreni të fiket.
I ndani krepët mbi pjata individuale, pastaj vini shpejt thelat e portokallit të vakta dhe lëkurët. I lagni me gjalp portokalli. Vini në çdo pjatë dy masa sherbet limoni, zbukurojini me fije mente dhe shërbejini menjëherë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Mish pate me perime
*

Për 4 persona:

* 1 patë 1.5 kg gati për t'u gatuar;
* 1 zemër lakre;
* 12 karrota të vogla;
* 4 rrepa të vogël;
* 4 presh të njomë;
* kripë kokërrmadhe, piper.

Për erëzat: 1 degë selino, 10 kërcej majdanozi, 1 gjethe dafine, 1 degëz trumzë, 1 degëz rozmarinë.

- Priteni zemrën e lakrës në çerekshe. Shpëlajini dhe kullojini. Qëroni karotat dhe rrepat. Lani me kujdes preshtë dhe lidhini në tufë.
- Përgatitni tufën e erëzave: lidhni bashkë degën e larë të selinos, kërcejtë e majdanozit, gjethen e dafinës dhe degët e trumzës e të rozmarinës.
- Vendosini të gjitha perimet dhe tufëzën e bimëve aromatike në një tenxhere të madhe. Hidhni 2 litra ujë. Shtoni 1 lugë gjellë kripë. Jepini një valë, hiqeni shkumën derisa lëngu i zierjes të jetë i kthjellët. Hidhni piper, pakësoni temperaturën e dhomës (shporetit) dhe lëreni të ziejë në zjarr të dobët për 15 minuta. Hiqni perimet.
- Futni në lëng mishin e patës dhe lëreni të ziejë për 40 minuta.
- Rifutni perimet duke i bashkuar me mishin dhe i lini në zjarr 5 minuta. Servojeni në supierë të ngrohur paraprakisht ose në pjata supe të ngrohta.
- Mbajini fasulët për gjithë natën në ujë të ftohtë, të nesërmen kullojini, vendosini në një tenxhere me gjethen e dafinës dhe trumzën. Mbulojini me ujë dhe le të ziejë në zjarr të ngadalshëm përreth 1 orë derisa të zbuten.
- Përvëloni domatet, qërojini dhe pritni në copa. Shtojini fasulet, si dhe tabletën e supës dhe thelpinjtë e hudhrës.
Jepuni valë të gjithave.
- Shtoni grurin, pritni që të marrë valë përsëri pastaj lërini të ziejnë ngadalë dhe për 10 minuta. Shtoni vajin dhe gjalpin. Mbushni një tenxhere me ujë deri në 2 cm nga buzët e saj. Shtoni 1 lugë gjelle uthull. Jepini një valë, pastaj le të ziejë ngadalë.
- Thyeni vezët një nga një duke i hedhur në ujë dhe duke mbledhur të bardhën rreth të verdhës. Le të ziejnë për 3 minuta. Hiqini nga uji me anën e një luge me vrimë dhe jepini formë të rregullt të bardhës me ndihmën e një thike.
Vendosini në 4 pjata të thella.
- Ndajini perimet bashkë me lëngun e tyre nëpër pjata.
Hidhuni piper.
- Servojeni menjëherë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*
Mish qengji me makarona*

* Mish qengji, 1 kofshë
* Vaj për skuqje, 2 lugë gjelle dhe një lugë për salcën
* Qepë të thata, 4 copë
* Karota, 3 copë
* Selino, 2 degëza
* Domate, 2 copë
* Sallam, 150 gram
* Gjalpë, 2 lugë gjelle
* Kërpudha, 150 gramë
* Verë e kuqe , 500 mililitra
* Salcë domatesh, 400 gramë
* Kripë, majdanoz, sipas dëshirës
* Makarona
* koncentrat supe për 600 mililitra.

_Përgatitja:_

Skuqeni mishin nga të gjitha anët derisa të marrë një ngjyrë të këndshme ari. Qepën, erëzat, domatet e sallamin grijini hollë dhe skuqini për 15 minuta, duke i trazuar vazhdimisht. Pastaj hidhni verën, salcën e domateve dhe gjithë perimet e kërpudhat. Zieni për 10 minuta në lëngun e perimeve. Hidhni atje 150 gramë makarona. Ziejini.

Mishin e skuqur mbulojeni me kapak dhe futeni në furrë në 170 gradë. Lëreni derisa të përgatitet përfundimisht. Në fund, priteni në copa dhe servireni me makaronat dhe perimet e ziera së bashku, duke e zbukuruar me majdanoz.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kaneloni*

_Nevojiten:_

* 500 gr miell
* 3 vezë
* 500 gr mish i grirë
* 3 filxhan qumësht
* 100 gr kaçkavall
* 250 gr gjizë pa kripë
* 100 gr gjalpë, salcë domatesh
* 2 lugë miell
* 1 kokërr limon
* kripë, piper.

*1* - Zihen brumi me një vezë dhe një filxhan qumësht. Ndahet në pjesë dhe hapen petë me trashësi 3-4 mm.
*2* - Priten petët në copa me madhësi 15x7 cm dhe hidhen të ziejnë në ujin që valon. Kur dalin në sipërfaqe, nxirren me kujdes nga uji dhe lihen mënjanë.
*3* - Përgatitet mbushja: skuqet mishi në 50 gr gjalpë, shtohet salca e domates e tretur nën ujë, kripa e piperi. Pasi të avullojë uji, hiqet nga zjarri dhe ftohet. Përzihet mishi me gjizën dhe gjysmën e kaçkavallit.
*4* - Mbushja e përgatitur hidhet me lugë të vogël në të gjitha petat e ziera, të cilat palosen 2 herë dhe vendosen në tavë.
*5* - Përgatitet beshameli: 2 filxhanë me qumësht përzihen me 50 gr gjalpë dhe 2 lugë miell. Kjo masë vendoset në zjarr dhe përzihet derisa të marrë valë.
*6* - Hiqet nga zjarri, ftohet pak dhe shtohet veza, lëngu i limonit dhe kripa. Përzihet mirë dhe hidhet sipër kaneloneve. Në fund hidhet pjesa tjetër e kaçkavallit. Piqen derisa të zënë një cipë të artë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*
Mish pule me vezë e limon*

Për 6 veta

* 1,5 kg mish pule
* 3 qepë mesatare të prera trashë
* 12 kërpudha të prera në feta
* 1,2 kg kunguj të freskët të prera në copa
* lëngë të gjysmë limoni
* 1 l lëng mishi
* kripë dhe piper

* Për vezët dhe limonin: 2 vezë, lëng të gjysmë limoni, 1,5 lugë të korn-flaur.
* Vendosni tenxheren me pulën në zjarr mesatar. Shtoni qepët dhe kërpudhat, shtoni dhe kungujt e freskët. Hidhni kripën dhe piperin.
* Hidhni lëngun e limonit, 2 filxhanë ujë dhe kubikun e lëngut të mishit dhe e zini gjellën në zjarr për 30-40 minuta.
* Rrihni vezët. Shkrini në lëngun e limonit korn-flaur dhe këtë përzierje e hidhni tek vezët me limon duke mos pushuari së rrahuri.
* Hidhni tek vezët me limon disa lugë nga lëngu i ngrohtë i pulës dhe kur përzierja të ngrohet mjaft, e hidhni brenda në tenxhere me pulën. E lini pulën në zjarr për disa minuta dhe e servoni.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Buding molle*

Për 6-8 vetë:

* 6 lugë margarinë
* 12 feta buke tost, tuli bukës të jetë i bluar
* 1/2 kg mollë
* 23 filxhan ujë
* 12 filxhan sheqer
* 1 filxhan marmelatë

1 - Fërgoni në një tigan të thellë me margarinë fetat e bukës në një zjarr mesatar deri sa ato të zverdhen. I vendosni ato mënjanë.

2 - I qëroni mollët dhe i prisni në katrorë të vegjël. I zieni më ujë dhe sheqer dhe afro 25 minuta në një tenxhere deri sa ato të zbuten krejt.

3 - Shtoni në formë sufleje me shtresa 1 filxhan me tul buke të fërguar, 2 filxhanë me salcë molle dhe 12 filxhani marmelatë frutash. Përsërisni të njëjtën gjë deri sa të mbarojnë lëndët e përgatitura duke përfunduar me shtresën e sipërme me tulin e bukës dhe mandej e piqni budingun për afro 25 minuta në furrë të ngrohur në 180 gradë. Nëse dëshironi, e lyeni në formë garniture budingun me një shtresë të hollë marmelate, krem qumësht dhe e servoni disi të vakët.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ëmbëlsirë 'tiramisu' me fruta*

Përgatitja:

* 1 kek i gatshëm me kakao i ndarë në dy pjesë, ose mund ta përgatisni vetë me 3 gota qumësht, 3,5 lugë miell, 3-4 lugë sheqer.
* luleshtrydhe
* kivi
* 2 gota nga (200 gr) me nescafe me qumësht të ftohtë

Së pari përgatisni kek-un, duke e përzier me qumështin, miellin dhe sheqerin në mënyrë të tillë që të mos krijohen toptha të miellit. Më pas lëreni të ftohet. Vendoseni gjysmën e poshtme të kekut në një pjatë të madhe dhe spërkateni atë mirë me një gotë me nescafe me qumësht të ftohtë.

Më pas shtroni sipër saj gjysmën e fillit të ftohtë dhe më tutje shtoni kivi të prerë hollë në formë rrethi. Pas kësaj vini katin e dytë të kekut dhe spërkateni dhe atë me një gotë tjetër me nescafe dhe qumësht të ftohtë dhe shtroni fillin e mbetur. Më pas zbukurojeni atë me luleshtrydhe dhe kivi.

Ndryshe, kivi në mes jep një aromë shumë interesante dhe të mirë, të krijon përshtypjen se është përdorur liker në të. Nëse do ta bëni pa fruta ju këshillojmë që fillit ti shtoni vanilje për shtim arome dhe variacion si dhe në shtresën e dytë të mos vini fill, por ta mbyllni me kafe, kakao të spërkatur pasi të keni hedhur gotën me nescafe dhe qumësht të ftohtë. Po ashtu, mund të përdorni arra, lajthi, rrush të terur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Pulë e mbushur me oriz, me mish qengji dhe kanellë
*

Përgatitja: 10 min. Pjekja: 1 orë

_Përbërësit për 4-6 persona:_

 1 pulë
 150 gr. mish qengji i grirë
 1 qepë e grirë
 kanellë pluhur
 50 gr. oriz
 50 gr. fistekë
 20 dcl lëng pule
 vaj luledielli, kripe e piper.
_
Përgatitja:_

Pastroni orizin dhe ziejeni në lëngun e pulës. Ngrohni furrën në 210 grade celsius. Në një tigan, nxehni një lugë vaj dhe skuqeni lehtë qepen e grirë. Shtoni mishin e qengjit të grirë dhe lëreni të skuqet për disa minuta. Pastaj hidheni në një enë. Në tigan piqni fistekët. Më pas bashkojini në enën me qepën dhe mishin e grirë. Shtoni kanellë, kripë, piper dhe përziejeni mirë. Hidhini pak piper pulës nga brenda pastaj mbusheni. Lidheni pulën me fill. Vendoseni pulën në një tavë, hidhini piper dhe lëreni të piqet për 50 min. Spërkateni rregullisht me lëngun e zier që mishi të rrije i butë. Servireni sa ta hiqni nga furra.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Peta të ëmbla*

_Materialet për 30-35 copë:
Për mbushjen_

 2 vezë
 2 të kuqe vezësh
 ¼ lugë ëmbëlsire
 sodë buke
 kripë, një majë luge lëkurë nga gjysmë portokalli
 1 ¾ lugë gjelle miell
 Vaj ulliri

_Për shurupin_

 2 lugë gjelle mjaltë
 ½ filxhan sheqer
 1 filxhan ujë (ose 2 filxhanë mjaltë dhe 1 ujë)

_Për zbukurimin_

 kanellë
 arra të grira

_Përgatitja:_

Rrihni në mikser vezën dhe të kuqët e vezëve së bashku me sodën dhe kripen, për rreth 20 minuta. Shtoni lëngun e portokallit dhe vazhdoni rrahjen, duke shtuar pak nga pak miellin, derisa të bëhet brumë. E ndani në dy topa; e mbështillni me një celofan dhe e vendosni në frigorifer për 2-3 orë.

Në tryezën ku do të punoni hidhni pak miell. Gjithashtu lyeni edhe duart me miell. Hapni brumin në petë shumë të holla (nëse brumi ngjit shtoni miell, me qëllim që të bëhen ëmbëlsirat më të shkrifta). I prisni petët në rripa me trashësi 6 cm dhe gjatësi 15 cm. secilën. I shtrini të gjithë rripat prej brumi njëri mbi tjetrin në tryezë dhe i mbuloni me pecetë që të mos thahen.

Në një tigan të thellë ose tenxhere hidhni vaj me bollëk dhe e digjni atë. Merrni me pirun një rrip brumi. E mbështillni rreth pirunit dhe menjëherë më pas e zhysni në vaj. Këtu e lini derisa të skuqet dhe të fryhet. E përsëritni këtë ritual me të gjitha rripat. I vendosni në një letër thithëse kuzhine që të kullojnë.
Në vazhdim përgatitni shurupin duke zier ujin me sheqerin, derisa të shkrihet dhe më pas shtoni mjaltin. I përzieni materialet derisa të mpiksen. I spërkatni ëmbëlsirat me shurupin dhe i zbukuroni me kanellë dhe arra të grira.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kek me karota*

* 380 gr miell
* 100 gr gjalpë/margarinë
* 100 gr bajame
* arra të grira
* 300 gr karota të grira
* 3 kokrra vezë
* 3 lugë gjelle sheqer sodë buke

Në një tas të thellë përzihet mielli, soda, sheqeri, vezët dhe gjalpi i cili duhet të jetë i butë (në temperaturë dhome). Rrihen derisa të bëhet masa homogjene dhe pastaj duke vazhduar përzierjen i hidhni bajamet e grira dhe karotat e grira. Pastaj hidhet në tavë (të lyer me pak gjalpë dhe pak miell që të mos ketë ngjitje) dhe futet në furrë në 175-180 gradë për 40 minuta.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kroket me bizele*

_Për një person duhen:_

* 150 gr mish i grirë
* ¼ e kokrrës së vezës,
* për mishin  1 kokërr qepë
* 2 lugë gjelle me ujë
* kripë, piper, majdanoz
* një domate
* pak miell për pudrosje

_Për mbushje duhen:_

* 2 lugë gjelle me bizele të ziera
* gjysma e kokrrës së vezës
* gjysmë luge gjelle me djathë të thërrmuar
* kripë, kopër


Mishit të grirë i hidhet kripë, piper, majdanoz, vezë, pak ujë dhe punohet. Merren bizelet e ziera, u hidhet kripë, kopër, vezë të ziera e të prera në kubikë, pak djathë i bardhë i thërrmuar. Mishi i grirë hapet në një letër formati të pudrosur me miell, vihen bizelet dhe mblidhet në formë rolete, shtypet pak që të marrë formë, lyhet, me miell dhe skuqet. Shërbehet me patate të skuqura ose me garnitura të tjera me perime.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Pije me kafe*

Përbërësit për 4 persona:

* 3 dcl ujë
* 2 lugë kafe
* pak kakao
* 50 dcl sheqer
* sheqer vanilje
* krem qumështi
* 4 copa të vogla çokollate

_Përgatitja:_

Hidhni kafen në një tenxhere me 1/2 gotë ujë, pastaj shtoni kakaon, sheqerin, vaniljen dhe amalgamojini në zjarr të avashëm derisa të shkrijë sheqeri. Lëreni të ziejë për dy minuta pastaj hiqeni të ftohët. Hidheni në një enë metalike të cekët e të gjerë dhe vendoseni në ngrirje për 20- 30 min. Pastaj trazojeni me pirun përbërjen qe po fillon të ngrijë. Përsëriteni për 8-10 herë duke e lënë përbërjen në ngrirje për rreth 14 orë, derisa të ketë ngrirë mirë. Copëtojeni përbërjen e ngrirë me një thikë pastaj hidheni në gota të gjata që duhet të ftohen më parë në frigorifer.
Kompletoheni me krem qumështin qe i keni dhënë formë dhe 1 copë çokollatë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Sallatë e lehtë pikante me mish viçi*

_Përgatitja për 2 veta:_

* 100 gr mish viçi i prerë në shirita të hollë
* 50 gr karota të grira në shirita të hollë
* 50 gr kastravec të grirë në shirita të hollë
* 50 gr filiza soje të pastruar
* 5-6 thelpinj hudhre
* 1 spec i kuq
* 10 gr lëng soje
* 10 gr salcë peshku
* 10 gr salcë speci djegës
* pak nenexhik (bimë mente)
* 10 gr majdanoz

Karotat, kastravecët e prerë në shirita të hollë bashkojini në një tas dhe hidhini sipër nenexhikun. Ndërkohë filloni të skuqni mishin e viçit ku mund të shtoni dhe majdanozin.

Ndërkohë qiteni specin e kuq, hudhrat, piperin dhe salcat e lëngjet e ndryshme pikante të lartpërmendura dhe përziejini për të krijuar një miksturë homogjene.

Së fundmi, bashkoni mishin me sojën dhe majdanozin tek karotat dhe kastravecët dhe spërkatini me miksturën që sapo përgatitet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Byrek me spinaq (recetë greke)*

* 1 kg spinaq
* 1/2 gotë çaji majdanoz i grirë
* 1/2 gotë çaji kopër e grirë
* 1 1/2 lugë çaji kripë
* 50-60 ml vaj ulliri
* 3 gota çaji qepë të grira
* 1/4 lugë çaji piper i zi
* 190- 200 g margarinë
* 250 g djathë feta i thërrmuar
* 12 ose 14 fije petë të parapërgatitura


*1* - Lani mirë spinaqin. Hiqni bishtat e tij dhe lëreni të kullojë. Grijini gjethet me thikë.

*2* - Përzieni spinaqin, majdanozin, koprën, qepët e njoma dhe kripën në një tas. Lërini të qëndrojnë për 15 minuta dhe më pas shtrydheni gjithë masën që të kullojë lëngu që ka.

*3* - Nxehni vajin e ullirit në një tigan dhe kaurdisni qepët derisa të zbuten e të bëhen transparente. Shtoni masën e spinaqit dhe vazhdoni kaurdisjen edhe pak minuta në fund hidhni djathin feta dhe piperin e zi.

*4* - Vendosni 6 ose 7 fije petë në një tavë, të cilën e keni lyer më parë me margarinë. Shtoni masën me spinaq në formën e një shtrese dhe mbi të vendosni petat e tjera. Lyejeni petën e sipërme me margarinë të shkrirë dhe priteni në copa përpara se ta vendosni në furrë për pjekje në 170°C për 30-40 minuta derisa të marrë ngjyrë ari në sipërfaqe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

